# Suggest a Laptop within 60k inr



## Gagan Gera (May 28, 2015)

Suggest a laptop within 60k

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
    60000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any would you prefer?
 15.6" or 17"

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
 Primarily, gaming & programming.. Btw , Will watch Movies & TV shows too...

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
-8 gb ram
-i5/i7
-FHD display preferred, but 1366×768 would also do fine
-Good GPU, should be able to run latest games at med to high settings
-Good battery backup
-1 TB HDD
-Non touch display

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Any brand would do fine for me except Apple

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place - Online (Flipkart,Amazon,Paytm) or locally


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2015)

Please fill in the questions in here *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 28, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Please fill in the questions in here *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html



Edited the post


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2015)

Import Sager NP6659 or Sager NP7155 or Force 16GC from xotic pc

Laptops in india for that requirements cost above 70k. Don't buy a laptop with ULV i7 or DDR3 GPU.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Import Sager NP6659 or Sager NP7155 or Force 16GC from xotic pc
> 
> Laptops in india for that requirements cost above 70k. Don't buy a laptop with ULV i7 or DDR3 GPU.



Hmmm... But can't really import due to hell loads of taxes & shipping charges. 

Suggest me the best in this budget available in India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Hmmm... But can't really import due to hell loads of taxes & shipping charges.
> 
> Suggest me the best in this budget available in India



Laptops in your budget have DDR3 840m/850m/940m/950m gpus  coupled with ULV i5/i7

Honestly saying, not worth spending anything over 50k.
Try to get a desktop assembled instead. A 60k config will include a GTX 960 which is roughly equivalent to GTX 970M.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptops in your budget have DDR3 840m/850m/940m/950m gpus  coupled with ULV i5/i7
> 
> Honestly saying, not worth spending anything over 50k.
> Try to get a desktop assembled instead. A 60k config will include a GTX 960 which is roughly equivalent to GTX 970M.



I know, but can't take desktop to campus & hostel  No other option..


----------



## azvnoit (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Import Sager NP6659 or Sager NP7155 or Force 16GC from xotic pc
> 
> Laptops in india for that requirements cost above 70k. Don't buy a laptop with ULV i7 or DDR3 GPU.




Which of the three that you mentioned would you suggest going for?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

azvnoit said:


> Which of the three that you mentioned would you suggest going for?


 
Sager NP7155 because of 960M


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sager NP7155 because of 960M



Help me broda.. Tell me the best one to get in india... Can't get from abroad


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Help me broda.. Tell me the best one to get in india... Can't get from abroad


If you can find a laptop with 850m/950m and FHD screen for 50-55k, get it.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you can find a laptop with 850m/950m and FHD screen for 50-55k, get it.



Ohkay.. But I think FHD screen would lower the performance.. It requires much better gpu..
So should I look with 1366×768 res ?
And how is 940m ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Ohkay.. But I think FHD screen would lower the performance.. It requires much better gpu..
> So should I look with 1366×768 res ?
> And how is 940m ?



Not worth spending more than 45k.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2015)

Get Lenovo Ideapad Z50-70 with 4th gen i7 ulv & GT840M..... It's available for around 63k

- - - Updated - - -



Gagan Gera said:


> Ohkay.. But I think FHD screen would lower the performance.. It requires much better gpu..
> So should I look with 1366×768 res ?
> And how is 940m ?



FHD screen, even 4k display won't hamper general performance if a dedicated gpu is present. In games you can control the resolution. 

There is a HP laptop with 5th gen i7 ULV & GT940M @ 66k.... Get it if you can....

In India options are limited & overpriced.... So we must try to find best among what's available rather than whining


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 30, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Get Lenovo Ideapad Z50-70 with 4th gen i7 ulv & GT840M..... It's available for around 63k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. Btw that HP laptop is with 5th gen i5 940m FHD not i7
HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Hmmm.. Btw that HP laptop is with 5th gen i5 940m FHD not i7
> HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion



What's the price of that one? 

I was referring to this..... 
HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## mashac (May 30, 2015)

Among i5 5200U and i7 5500U, the performance increase is not that much. Better to go with i5 5200U for 10K less. Check this model from HP. 15.6" FHD display, i5 5200U, 8gb Ram, 1TB, Nvidia 940M for 55K.

*hpshopping.in/Material/PDF/HP%20Pavilion%2015-ab032TX%20Notebook_Laptop.pdf


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 30, 2015)

mashac said:


> Among i5 5200U and i7 5500U, the performance increase is not that much. Better to go with i5 5200U for 10K less. Check this model from HP. 15.6" FHD display, i5 5200U, 8gb Ram, 1TB, Nvidia 940M for 55K.
> 
> *hpshopping.in/Material/PDF/HP%20Pavilion%2015-ab032TX%20Notebook_Laptop.pdf



Yea its HP 15-ab030TX.. Anything better than it within this range in dell ? I guess 940m can't run games without lags in 1080p..


----------



## mashac (May 30, 2015)

Check this link out. You get a better idea about 940m's gaming capability. I'm also considering this model, I'll buy this if my preferred model is not available with in a week.

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-940M.138027.0.html


The model I'm currently considering

Asus GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB RAM 1TB HDD 15 6 034 Full HD 4GB Graph | eBay

The seller ended that listing and said will be available again soon. It's a Thailand imported model with Asus global warranty.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 30, 2015)

mashac said:


> Check this link out. You get a better idea about 940m's gaming capability. I'm also considering this model, I'll buy this if my preferred model is not available with in a week.
> 
> *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-940M.138027.0.html
> 
> ...



940m is good at 1366x768 but sucks balls at 1920x1080 res.. 

And that Asus laptop has only 4gb ram 

- - - Updated - - -

I am confused b/w these 2 configs
4/5th gen i7+ 840m+1366x768 or 5th gen i5+940m+1080p 

Which should I go for ?
There is hardly about 5% diff b/w 5th gen i7 & i5.. i7 is just slightly higher clocked i5.. 
And also minor diff b/w 840m & 940m..

Regarding resolution, I will play games on 1366x768 as on 1080p games will be unplayable.


----------



## mashac (May 30, 2015)

Go with the 1080p model as you get more screen estate and it will be also good for watching movies. You can play games in HD resolution in both. Buying 5th gen i7 over 5th gen i5 is a waste of money.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 31, 2015)

mashac said:


> Go with the 1080p model as you get more screen estate and it will be also good for watching movies. You can play games in HD resolution in both. Buying 5th gen i7 over 5th gen i5 is a waste of money.



What if I m getting both at the same price ? Which would be the better deal then ?

i5+940m+1080p or i7+840m+1366x768 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> What if I m getting both at the same price ? Which would be the better deal then ?
> 
> i5+940m+1080p or i7+840m+1366x768 ?



First one

BTW, don't pay more than 50k for either.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> First one
> 
> BTW, don't pay more than 50k for either.



Hmmm.. Ok 

Btw previously on some other thread u said that there is a hp laptop with 850m.. Can u link me that ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Hmmm.. Ok
> 
> Btw previously on some other thread u said that there is a hp laptop with 850m.. Can u link me that ?



HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) Rs.64990 Price in India - Buy HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Overpriced by 10k and lacks FHD screen.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) Rs.64990 Price in India - Buy HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Overpriced by 10k and lacks FHD screen.



FHD is not a problem for me. But too overpriced 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) Rs.64990 Price in India - Buy HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Overpriced by 10k and lacks FHD screen.



Btw on PayTM its for 63k + 7k casback.. So it will cost around 56k  

And that i5+940m+1080p will cost 52k..

Which is better deal in your opinion ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> FHD is not a problem for me. But too overpriced
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Max price one should pay for DDR5 850M/950M + FHD screen = 60k and for DDR3 840M/940M + FHD screen = 50k


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Max price one should pay for DDR5 850M/950M + FHD screen = 60k and for DDR3 840M/940M + FHD screen = 50k



Tell me about 850 + 1366x768 ? How much should I pay 
And games will run better on 1366x768 than FHD.. Though movies etc would look better on FHD


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Max price one should pay for DDR5 850M/950M + FHD screen = 60k and for DDR3 840M/940M + FHD screen = 50k



Come on man...... No company sells laptop with those configuration at that price points......

- - - Updated - - -



Gagan Gera said:


> Tell me about 850 + 1366x768 ? How much should I pay
> And games will run better on 1366x768 than FHD.. Though movies etc would look better on FHD



Get 940M + 1080p screen configuration....... Play games at 768p resolution....  For rest of the time 1080p screen would look great.....  940M will be as powerful as 850M

So get the HP one, i5 will save money as others suggested


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Come on man...... No company sells laptop with those configuration at that price points......


For the latter, Lenovo Z50 does comes under 45k.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For the latter, Lenovo Z50 does comes under 45k.



But that's a TN display..... Also no OS....  Still a VFM choice 

My Y500 has better display than Y50..... That's the tragic story


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 31, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Come on man...... No company sells laptop with those configuration at that price points......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Lol.. Who said 850m is powerful as 940m
850m has double the power of 940m
If u don't believe me,check benchmarks..

- - - Updated - - -

Help me guys.. Should I go with HP ab032tx for 52k or Hp envy k101tx for 56k ?


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Max price one should pay for DDR5 850M/950M + FHD screen = 60k and for DDR3 840M/940M + FHD screen = 50k



You have unrealistic expectations from the laptops in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

Shloeb said:


> You have unrealistic expectations from the laptops in India.



Lenovo y510p came with FHD screen + DDR5 GT 755M for 60k (maybe 65k?). 20k premium over previous generation isn't worth it.


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo y510p came with FHD screen + DDR5 GT 755M for 60k (maybe 65k?). 20k premium over previous generation isn't worth it.



And, how long did we see it on sale? It got discontinued a long time back. What options does the OP have? He would HAVE to compromise on something.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks all.. Btw got Asus Rog GL552


----------



## skeletor13th (Jun 13, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Thanks all.. Btw got Asus Rog GL552



where did you get it from and how much??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 13, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> where did you get it from and how much??



Ebay.in Garg Enterprises 

It's freaking amazing.

Initial pics-
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/12/fb62fa8799c18780e73f76f5241c2c2e.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/12/890b1ffa26f560e7b3431ae9a0320f74.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/12/01a273861079ef3d3341ce1a05b1844c.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/12/ee3c153da5b4943b32d49031dbb97bb8.jpg

Installed W10 Insider Preview.
 Bag and mouse are ok.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Congo man.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jun 14, 2015)

Post few more clear pictures


----------



## root14 (Jun 15, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ebay.in Garg Enterprises
> 
> It's freaking amazing.
> 
> ...



i also wanna buy pls tell price and give link of product in ebay


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2015)

Listing has currently ended


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jun 16, 2015)

New listing will be put up soon. The seller is trying to get the IPS model.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 19, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ebay.in Garg Enterprises
> 
> It's freaking amazing.
> 
> ...



Hey, how is insider preview running?? Any major bugs? And u installed via windows updater or iso ??
Btw dx9 games running fine?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Hey, how is insider preview running?? Any major bugs? And u installed via windows updater or iso ??
> Btw dx9 games running fine?



Preview is running rock solid.
Haven't installed games as it's used by bro for pure business.
Just MS Office and few other basic softwares.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 21, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Preview is running rock solid.
> Haven't installed games as it's used by bro for pure business.
> Just MS Office and few other basic softwares.



Price??


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 22, 2015)

ShankJ said:


> Price??


For Laptop it was 59k on ebay.in but the listing has ended. But It is available on flipkart for 69k.

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.69000 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics)


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2015)

Available for 70K at a local vendor at pre-booking..


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 22, 2015)

ShankJ said:


> Available for 70K at a local vendor at pre-booking..


when will it be available at retail sores???


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 22, 2015)

ichigomady said:


> when will it be available at retail sores???



he said that it'l be available in a week and there was already one pre-booking today..


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like a fair deal.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looks like a fair deal.



The only problem downside is that the graphic card was DDR3 afaik.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

ShankJ said:


> The only problem downside is that the graphic card was DDR3 afaik.



Well at this budget it is more of a high end multimedia laptop instead of gaming but this one is still better since others won't offer as good service as Asus and along that ROG is a brand value product, you don't have to tell people about it when they see it and if they had knowledge they will knew that what it is.


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 22, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ebay.in Garg Enterprises
> 
> It's freaking amazing.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am in delhi & would like to visit the store of Garg Enterprises.

Can you please share the Garg Enterprises address & contact number from the Invoice? 

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------

